# Welchen Boden für Obstbäume?



## einfachichKO (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo meine lieben...

...ich hätte da mal eine Frage und vielleicht kennt sich jemand damit aus.

Also folgendes, meine Freundin hat vor ca. 5 Jahren ein Haus gekauft mit einem relativ großen Grundstück, die Vorbesitzerin war eine Pferde.... jedenfalls hat sie das Grundstück, ich glaube so ca. 1500 m² komplett 20-40 cm auskoffern lassen und hat dann das ganze mit Schotter aufgefüllt. Die hat also den guten Mutterboden gegen totes Material ausgetauscht damit die Viecher gut laufen konnten...
Jetzt haben wir natürlich das Problem das wir, überall wo wir was Pflanzen wollen immer den Grund mit ErdeMutterboden austauschen müssen.
Auf dem Grundstück wurde ja schon überwiegend Rasen/Wiesenfläche angelegt, unter dem Rasen ist ein ca. 5-10 cm tiefes Sand/Bodengemisch und dann kommt der Schotter...

Komme jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, wir haben vor ein paar Obstbäume zu setzen, vielleicht Kirschen oder sowas, wie groß müßten wir den Wurzelgrund anlegen damit sich der Baum wohl fühlt und das er was wird?

Ich dachte daran einen Wurzelgrund anzulegen mit L 1m  x B 1 m x T 50 cm. und das ganze dann mit Mutterboden auffüllen, würde das reichen für einen Baum?
Alles was wir ausschachten, müssen wir mit dem Handbagger machen...


----------

